
Capsule Neural Networks: CV Systems with Spatial Reasoning - irfansharif
https://www.wired.com/story/googles-ai-wizard-unveils-a-new-twist-on-neural-networks/
======
stablemap
Extensively discussed earlier this week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609402)

